
Bereaved anger over Father's Day Jawbone email advert - timoth
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36487393
======
davelnewton
My dad just died a few weeks ago.

I've been bombarded with Father's Day emails, for obvious reasons, for the
last couple of weeks. They hurt.

I can't see getting all bent out of shape over a normal holiday and companies
doing their normal holiday thing.

